# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Nihilizmi

## SKUTHI

Per te qene te qarte eshte nje shprehje metaforike, besoj qe ato qe marin vesht nga filozofia e kuptojn, por e kam per ato qe nuk kan eksperience me Filozofine!

Pres pergjigjet tuaja!

----------


## Spirituoziii

Matteo:
Dua te them diçka me shume rreth kesaj teme!

"Rivleresimi i te gjitha vlerave dhe "mbinjeriu" jane dy pikesynimet dhe dy kategorite kryesore te filozofise irracionaliste, te "filozofise se jetes" te Fridrih Niçes. Sipas Niçes, bota eshte e re, fale veprimit krijues te vullnetit. Bota nuk ka asnje kuptim pa nderhyrjen e "vullnetit per fuqi", nese me pyesni se cfare eshte vullneti per fuqi, une do te pergjigjem. Niçeja ishte i pakenaqur me vlerat ekzistuese dhe per kete arsye kerkon "rivleresimin e te gjitha vlerave", permbysjen dhe heqjen e tyre. Niçeja e kritikoi ashper tere kulturen e Evropes Perendimore dhe me gjere. Sipas Niçes, shume tregues, siç jane dobesimi i jetes shpirterore, pesimizmi, dekadenca, vlerat e rrejshme etj., na bejne me dije se "e tere kultura e jone evropiane po shkon drejt nje katastrofe". Ne vend te vlerave te vjetra, vlerave te rrejshme, te cilat duhet rivleresuar dhe permbysur, eshte e domosdoshme te afirmohen vlerat e reja. Niçeja ishte per zhdukjen e "tabeles se vlerave" te vjetra, te cilat jane te njeaneshme dhe te rrejshme. Sipas Niçs, mbare kultura bashkekohore ka karakter represiv: ne vend qe ta nxite zhvillimin, ajo e pengon ate. Kultura represive e trajton njeriun vetem si qenie te arsyeshme, si qenie qe beson shume ne arsyen, qe u permbahet normave morale, juridike, fetare, politike etj. Perkunder kesaj, kultura e njemendet eshte ajo qe ne vetvete permban parimin apolonian, perkatesisht epshin, vrullin, pasionin, burrerie, fuqine per jete, shqetesimin etj. Niçeja e mohoi, gjithashtu, edhe moralin,  Ai ishte i mendimit se nuk ekziston morali si i tille, por vetem interpretimi moral i sjelljeve, i fjaleve, i qendrimeve apo i qellimeve te caktuara. Morali eshte nje lloj frenimi dinak i njerezve te fuqishem, te talentuar nga ana e njerezve drejt fshehjes se dobesive te te paafteve dhe drejt nençmimit te aftesive te afteve. Morali eshte pengese e perparimit, ngase ngulmon ne barazine, ne grumbullin apo turmen. Pikerisht ketu, ne nençmimin e moralit dhe kerkesen qe morali te hiqet si pengese e perparimit dhe e krijimtarise se njemndet, qendron imoralizmi dhe nihilizmi i Niçes. Deviza e Niçes ishte "Zoti eshte i vdekur". Ne vend te njeriut te bute, me konsiderate, me virtyte, ne vent te njeriut te moralshem dhe religjioz, duhet te vije "mbinjeriu". " Zoti eshte i vdekur-tash duam te jetoje mbinjeriu". "Mbinjeriu" i Niçes eshte personifikim, sintetizim i parimit apolonian dhe e atij dioniziane, perkatesisht i mençurise dhe perkoresise, ne njeren ane, dhe i epsheve, pasioneve dhe i krijimtarise, ne anen tjeter. Si i tille "Mbinjeriu" i Niçes eshte njekohesisht poet, shkencetar, perendi, dashuri, fuqi, krijimtari.
"Mbinjeriu" nuk e çan koken per moralin, kulturen, religjionin dhe vlerat e vjetra; ky qendron permbi te gjitha konsiderata e normat morale e shoqerore. "Mbinjeriu eshte kuptimi i Tokes- thote Niçeja. Imoralizmi dhe nihilizmi i Niçes eshte nje kritike e ashper si kunder shoqerse kapitaliste dekadente, ashtu edhe levizjes socialiste. Duke aluduar ne levizjen socialiste e punetore, Niçe tha se " e tere sociologjia e jone nuk njeh asnje instikt tjeter, pos instiktit e kopese, perkatesishit te zerove te mbledhura, ku secila zero ka " te drejta te njejta", "te drejta te barabarta", ku te jesh nje zero eshte nje virtyt".

Kjo eshte ajo qe eshte dashur ta thuaje Matteo:

Niçeja nuk ka te drejte te thoje ate phrase.

----------


## globusi

Hi-matteo !
Nietzche ka te drejt te thot,qe "Zoti ka Vdekur" per arsye se quhet Nietzche dhe eshte Ateist Total.
po ashtu,Ateizmi vitalistik i nje F.Nices,e lufton ashper Besimin ndaj Zotit,se kjo atij i pengon ne Mbinjerzim.
Ai deshiron Njeriun Boteror dhe Mbinjerzor,i cili njifet si i Vullneteshem per Fuqi - e jo nje Zot,qe vret dhe vet vlerson.
Nice ishte nje  :djall me brire:  
globusi

----------


## Inteligjentja

> Matteo:
> Dua te them diçka me shume rreth kesaj teme!
> 
> "Rivleresimi i te gjitha vlerave dhe "mbinjeriu" jane dy pikesynimet dhe dy kategorite kryesore te filozofise irracionaliste, te "filozofise se jetes" te Fridrih Niçes. Sipas Niçes, bota eshte e re, fale veprimit krijues te vullnetit. Bota nuk ka asnje kuptim pa nderhyrjen e "vullnetit per fuqi", nese me pyesni se cfare eshte vullneti per fuqi, une do te pergjigjem. Niçeja ishte i pakenaqur me vlerat ekzistuese dhe per kete arsye kerkon "rivleresimin e te gjitha vlerave", permbysjen dhe heqjen e tyre. Niçeja e kritikoi ashper tere kulturen e Evropes Perendimore dhe me gjere. Sipas Niçes, shume tregues, siç jane dobesimi i jetes shpirterore, pesimizmi, dekadenca, vlerat e rrejshme etj., na bejne me dije se "e tere kultura e jone evropiane po shkon drejt nje katastrofe". Ne vend te vlerave te vjetra, vlerave te rrejshme, te cilat duhet rivleresuar dhe permbysur, eshte e domosdoshme te afirmohen vlerat e reja. Niçeja ishte per zhdukjen e "tabeles se vlerave" te vjetra, te cilat jane te njeaneshme dhe te rrejshme. Sipas Niçs, mbare kultura bashkekohore ka karakter represiv: ne vend qe ta nxite zhvillimin, ajo e pengon ate. Kultura represive e trajton njeriun vetem si qenie te arsyeshme, si qenie qe beson shume ne arsyen, qe u permbahet normave morale, juridike, fetare, politike etj. Perkunder kesaj, kultura e njemendet eshte ajo qe ne vetvete permban parimin apolonian, perkatesisht epshin, vrullin, pasionin, burrerie, fuqine per jete, shqetesimin etj. Niçeja e mohoi, gjithashtu, edhe moralin,  Ai ishte i mendimit se nuk ekziston morali si i tille, por vetem interpretimi moral i sjelljeve, i fjaleve, i qendrimeve apo i qellimeve te caktuara. Morali eshte nje lloj frenimi dinak i njerezve te fuqishem, te talentuar nga ana e njerezve drejt fshehjes se dobesive te te paafteve dhe drejt nençmimit te aftesive te afteve. Morali eshte pengese e perparimit, ngase ngulmon ne barazine, ne grumbullin apo turmen. Pikerisht ketu, ne nençmimin e moralit dhe kerkesen qe morali te hiqet si pengese e perparimit dhe e krijimtarise se njemndet, qendron imoralizmi dhe nihilizmi i Niçes. Deviza e Niçes ishte "Zoti eshte i vdekur". Ne vend te njeriut te bute, me konsiderate, me virtyte, ne vent te njeriut te moralshem dhe religjioz, duhet te vije "mbinjeriu". " Zoti eshte i vdekur-tash duam te jetoje mbinjeriu". "Mbinjeriu" i Niçes eshte personifikim, sintetizim i parimit apolonian dhe e atij dioniziane, perkatesisht i mençurise dhe perkoresise, ne njeren ane, dhe i epsheve, pasioneve dhe i krijimtarise, ne anen tjeter. Si i tille "Mbinjeriu" i Niçes eshte njekohesisht poet, shkencetar, perendi, dashuri, fuqi, krijimtari.
> "Mbinjeriu" nuk e çan koken per moralin, kulturen, religjionin dhe vlerat e vjetra; ky qendron permbi te gjitha konsiderata e normat morale e shoqerore. "Mbinjeriu eshte kuptimi i Tokes- thote Niçeja. Imoralizmi dhe nihilizmi i Niçes eshte nje kritike e ashper si kunder shoqerse kapitaliste dekadente, ashtu edhe levizjes socialiste. Duke aluduar ne levizjen socialiste e punetore, Niçe tha se " e tere sociologjia e jone nuk njeh asnje instikt tjeter, pos instiktit e kopese, perkatesishit te zerove te mbledhura, ku secila zero ka " te drejta te njejta", "te drejta te barabarta", ku te jesh nje zero eshte nje virtyt".
> 
> Kjo eshte ajo qe eshte dashur ta thuaje Matteo:
> 
> Niçeja nuk ka te drejte te thoje ate phrase.




Shume sakte dhe interesante ajo qe ke shkruar. Do te doja vetem te shtoja qe Nietzsche duke u munduar te hedhe poshte sistemin filozofik perendimor ne teresi (duke filluar nga Taleti e duke mbaruar tek Marksi) krijon vete nje sistem te ri, nje sistem apo "univers" ku rregullat nuk eshte se nuk ekzistojne; ato jane te krijuara nga "mbinjeriu" qe ne kete menyre futet vete ne sistem, nje sistem qe e zgjedh dhe modelon ai vertet, por prapeseprape nje sistem. Pra nihilizmi niçjan (derivuar nga kriticizmi kantian per shume aspekte) nuk del nga esencializmi qe ka karakterizuar filozofine perendimore qe nga agimi i saj e deri ne fillim te shekullit te shkuar. Ai qe do te revoluciononte filozofine, duke eliminuar esencializmin do te ishte lexuesi dhe admiruesi i Nietzche, Martin Heidegger, babai i ekzistencializmit. Megjithese ngelet esencialist, Nietzche indirekt ka dhene nje kontribut te rendesishem per themelimin e rrymes ekzistencialiste, dhe jo vetem kaq. Ndikimi i Nietzsche eshte ndier pas vdekjes se tij pak a shume ne cdo fushe te jetes, duke filluar me filozofine, duke vazhduar me politiken, e duke ecur me tej drejt muzikes, letersise e biles edhe sportit. (per kedo qe eshte i/e interesuar mund te jap fakte per sa thashe me siper)

----------


## Dito

Fridrich Nietzsche

Nje nder apostujt e filozofise boterore nuk mund te gabonte me filozofine e tij qe rri mjaft prane me realitetin. Eshte fakt qe Zoti ka vdekur dhe nese ka pasur nje Zot ai nuk eshte Jezus Krishti por Ungjilli. 

*Dito.*

----------


## Spirituoziii

Vetem nje thenie te nje filozofi dua ta them dhe mendoje se duhet mbyllur kjo teme per arsye se shumica e anetareve te forumit shihet se nuk kane njohuri rreth kesaj teme apo mendojne se nuk kane cka te thone rreth kesaj teme sepse me siguri ata dine se ka zot dhe pa medyshje thone se nuk ka vdekur zoti, apo jo.

" Sikur te mos ekzistonte Zoti, atehere çdo gje do te kishte qene e lejueshme"..Dostojevski...!!!'

----------


## pyetesi

Dikush duhet qe te kete lindur me pare qe te vdesesh apo jo?

Duket se kjo eshte nje e vertete e vrojtueshme me te gjithe qeniet e gjalla (perfshi edhe te ndjerin Nice)?

Po per Zotin a mund ta themi kete gje?

Po qe se do pranojme se Zoti vdiq do pranojme se ai ka qene i gjalle para se te vdiste, dhe madje duhet qe te pranojme se ai ka lindur dikur.

Po qe se do pranojme se lindja, te jetuarit dhe vdekja nuk jane veti vetem te qenieve te gjalla porse edhe pjeses tjeter qe mbetet del se cdo gje duhet te linde jetoje dhe vdese.

Kjo duhet qe te jete e vertete edhe per planetet dhe diejt dhe galaktikat edhe.... universin.

Pra na duhet qe te kemi nje univers qe lind, jeton dhe vdes.

Po INFINITI?

----------


## Tannhauser

I vetmi qe ka vdekur midis Zotit dhe zotit Nietzsche eshte ky i fundit.

----------


## gjongjini

Dua te permend nje thenie te Niçes qe e kam shume perzemer:

"Djalli eshte miku i pare i njohjes".

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

> I vetmi qe ka vdekur midis Zotit dhe zotit Nietzsche eshte ky i fundit.


... eshte edhe ky rasti i cituar me poshte:
*"... Ka pasur vetem nje te krishter, dhe ai vdiq ne kryq."* - Friedrich Nietzche

----------


## EXODUS

Kur shprehet aq drejtpersedrejti ky fillozofi juj i nerum, ka pas nërmen me thon, "O BURRA, Zoti ju ka braktis mer; _tash ngrihi e prini kokat njeri-tjetrit_!!!" (Ne fund te fundit, te humbur qe te humbur jeni, s'keni se ca te humbisni ma...te fitoje ma i EGRI!) 
Edhe kjo shprehja qe citova pak me lart, metaforik e ka kuptimin, po varet se kush e kap, e si e kap! Keshtuqe, ky miku juaj, s'duhej me e hap aq shume farfallen sikur te kish me ken zedhenesi i Zotit, se ne ven me bo ner, bon qeder i thone nje llafi populloristik. Nese ndihet nevoja per shpjegim, fillo me Auschvitz e vazhdo me Leningrad e Stalingrad e deri ke Enverograd...a dicka te ngjashme ne te ardhmen, apo ne te tashmen. Njeriu eshte qenie cmenderisht e rrezikshme per veten e vet. Ruje sa te kesh munsi...nga vetja! Zbute plako, zbute!!! Ky ftyr zhaba ja 'spelli' (me stil te papam, liriko-filozofik-mashtrusiano-trulloses) serish instiktet e kafsherimit, sikur me ken hala ne kohen e shimpazes. (theksi ke a-ja, ju lutem!) 

p.s "If God did not exist it would be necessary to invent him" (Nese Zoti nuk do te kish ekzistuar, do te ishte e nevojshme ta shpiknim ate)
-Voltaire 
(pa merre me mend se kur e ka thene kte ky...afro 3 shekuj me pare...ti fus i te fishkllime un e ta ve pellomën ke balli, me lejohet?! Posi jo shefi!)

----------


## goldian

> I vetmi qe ka vdekur midis Zotit dhe zotit Nietzsche eshte ky i fundit.


ke shume te drejte dhe i ke rene pikes

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

> Kur shprehet aq drejtpersedrejti ky fillozofi juj i nerum, ka pas nërmen me thon, "O BURRA, Zoti ju ka braktis mer; _tash ngrihi e prini kokat njeri-tjetrit_!!!" (Ne fund te fundit, te humbur qe te humbur jeni, s'keni se ca te humbisni ma...te fitoje ma i EGRI!) 
> Edhe kjo shprehja qe citova pak me lart, metaforik e ka kuptimin, po varet se kush e kap, e si e kap! Keshtuqe, ky miku juaj, s'duhej me e hap aq shume farfallen sikur te kish me ken zedhenesi i Zotit, se ne ven me bo ner, bon qeder i thone nje llafi populloristik. Nese ndihet nevoja per shpjegim, fillo me Auschvitz e vazhdo me Leningrad e Stalingrad e deri ke Enverograd...a dicka te ngjashme ne te ardhmen, apo ne te tashmen. Njeriu eshte qenie cmenderisht e rrezikshme per veten e vet. Ruje sa te kesh munsi...nga vetja! Zbute plako, zbute!!! Ky ftyr zhaba ja 'spelli' (me stil te papam, liriko-filozofik-mashtrusiano-trulloses) serish instiktet e kafsherimit, sikur me ken hala ne kohen e shimpazes. (theksi ke a-ja, ju lutem!) 
> 
> p.s "If God did not exist it would be necessary to invent him" (Nese Zoti nuk do te kish ekzistuar, do te ishte e nevojshme ta shpiknim ate)
> -Voltaire 
> (pa merre me mend se kur e ka thene kte ky...afro 3 shekuj me pare...ti fus i te fishkllime un e ta ve pellomën ke balli, me lejohet?! Posi jo shefi!)


Karragjozlleqet leri per ne arenen e cirkut klloun, ndersa zhargonin e te shprehurit per ne estrade. 

"zoti vdiq!" nuk eshte e barazvlefshme me 'perkthimin' tend: "zoti ju braktisi.", sepse zoti nuk ka ekzistuar ndonjehere. Logjikisht nenkupton se "inkuizicioni ndaj dijes mbaroj, rruga drejt diturise eshte hapur." Eshte ajo pjella e inferioritetit tuaj - "zoti", i cili ka pellitur sa e sa here nepermjet krijuesve te tij se, ndaj zotit duhet pasur frike dhe perulje. Jane te panumurueshme sa here ne libra fetare citohen togfjlesha si "Ja kishin friken zotit!... I druheshin perendise!... I peruleshin krijuesit!..." 

"_Njeriu vizionar mbeshtet te vetvetja; genjeshtari mbeshtet te te tjeret_." - *Friedrich Nietzsche*

----------


## urtesia

Po njerez, eshte e vertet.
U hidherua Ai i madhi, mori sepaten dhe i preu zotat per reth vete.
Ishte pergjigja e Ibrahimit djalit te azerit i cili ishte zdrukthetar injohur per te gdhendur zota prej druni.
Pasi i preu Ibrahimi te gjith idhujt, e la vetem nje me te madh nga ata, te cilit ia kishte var sepaten ne supe.

Te habitur pyeten ishujtaret, kush i preu Zotat,...

vdes ai zot qe nuk eshte i zoti dhe jeton ai qe nuk vdes asnjeher.

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

> Po njerez, eshte e vertet.
> U hidherua Ai i madhi, mori sepaten dhe i preu zotat per reth vete.
> Ishte pergjigja e Ibrahimit djalit te azerit i cili ishte zdrukthetar injohur per te gdhendur zota prej druni.
> Pasi i preu Ibrahimi te gjith idhujt, e la vetem nje me te madh nga ata, te cilit ia kishte var sepaten ne supe.
> 
> Te habitur pyeten ishujtaret, kush i preu Zotat,...
> 
> vdes ai zot qe nuk eshte i zoti dhe jeton ai qe nuk vdes asnjeher.


Ndonje perralle tjeter te perpunuar cifute kishe per te na treguar?! Po s'kini faj ju, beni pershesh persa kohe ky nenforum ka administratore letargjike.

P.S.: heren tjeter mos harro "allahu eshte i madh!", se i mban shenim ai zoti prej druri me sepaten hedhur shpatullave.

----------


## urtesia

> Per te qene te qarte eshte nje shprehje metaforike, besoj qe ato qe marin vesht nga filozofia e kuptojn, por e kam per ato qe nuk kan eksperience me Filozofine!
> 
> Pres pergjigjet tuaja!



I nderuar,
Kam degjuar nga disa te ditur, ngase nuk dij te lexoj dhe me thane qe ne shkencen e filozofis egziston edhe filozofia popullore. se cfar lloi i filozofise eshte ajo une vertet nuk e dij, por e dij se po ia permende emrin nje gjeje ateher vete e pranove.
po ta thom ne gjuhen e perallave te mia e pastaj ju ma dyshifroni ne gjuhen tuaj filozofike:

* Me baraqolla i lumi bajram.
 Allarazolla, po ku met i shkreti ramazan, a nuk erdh hiq,a?

*Zoti ka vdekur*

Po si vdiq ki zot fare pa u lindur ?!!!
Ai linde njeher, pagezoe, venja emrin, rite dhe pastaj lere te qete te vdese.

se edhe marksi kerkoi nje satelit, te shkon dhe te lufton me zotin, sa qe e pyeten, pse a e gjete qe done te shkosh tek ai?

----------


## i fundit

Ore forumi ketu Nietzhe ka gabuar rende...
Zoti ka  vdekur,sipas tij kjo do te thote qe Ai Zoti ka egzistuar,pra ne nje fare menyre e ka besuar zotin dikur dhe me pas i eshte mbushur mendja e tij qe ka vdekur.
Ne fakt nuk e fajesoj shume kete filozof sepse njohja e tij rreth Zotit ka qene e cunguar,nuk ka ditur qe AI qe ESHTE ZOT me te VERTETE nuk lind as nuk vdes,porse ai eshte mesuar me dogma ketej e andej te marra qe jo zotin e kryqezuan jo e vrane  a  ku ta di une se si i sajojne. Mos e ngaterroni Zotin e vertet me jezusin se ka shume shume ndryshim si nata me diten.

Kush është Krishti?



Kush është Jezu Krishti? Zot, bir i Zotit, njeri, profet i Zotit, gënjeshtar apo asnjëra nga këto? Kjo pyetje na është imponuar nga të krishterët me rëndësinë e jetës a vdekjes, shpëtimit a humbjes.

Me shekuj të tërë muslimanët kanë mbajtur besimin se Jezu Krishti ishte vetëm njëri ndër shumë të dërguarit që Allahu ia dërgoi njerëzimit për ta udhëzuar atë drejt vullnetit të Tij. Ku qëndron e vërteta prapa personit të mbuluar me mite, paragjykime dhe keqinterpretime…?



"Mesia duhet të mbretërojë derisa t’i nënshtrojë të gjithë armiqtë e tij. Si armik të fundit do të asgjësojë vdekjen, sepse në Shkrimin e Shenjtë thuhet: Perëndia i ka nënshtruar gjithçka. Tani është e qartë se fjala “gjithçka” nuk përfshinë Atë që i nënshtroi të gjitha këto. E kur Biri i Perëndisë të ketë nënshtruar gjithçka, atëherë ai vetë do ti nënshtrohet Atij që e emëroi Zot të të gjithave. Atëherë Perëndia do të jetë i vetmi Zot: do të sundojë drejpërdrejt mbi të gjitha." (Letra e parë drejtuar Bashkësisë së Korintit 15:25-28) [1]



Është ky një fragment biblik rrallë i cituar por siç vëreni edhe vetë, flet shumë. Sikur edhe të mos ekzistonte asnjë argument tjetër në Bibël që do të kundërshtonte hyjnyeshmërinë e Jezusit kjo do të mjaftonte. Nga vargjet e cituara më lartë mund të nxirren disa përfundime:



1.    Jezusi nuk kishte kurrfarë fuqie apo pushteti por Ati ia kishte dhënë këtë në një kohë të caktuar.

2.    Misioni i tij është i përkohshëm sepse do të vinte koha e përmbushjes së misionit të tij dhe atëherë edhe vetë Jezusi ‘do ti nënshtrohet Atij që e emëroi Zot (sundimtar) të të gjithave’

3.    Pas kësaj Jezusi do të kthehet në gjendjen e mëparshme kur nuk kishte kurrfarë fuqie dhe Perëndia – Ati ‘do të jetë i vetmi Zot: do të sundojë drejtpërdrejtë mbi të gjitha’.



As që ka nevojë për të sqaruar se dikush që i është dhënë pushteti pasi që nuk e ka pasur vetë nuk mund të jetë Perëndi. Dikush i cili pasi të përmbushë misionin e tij do ti nënshtrohet Zotit nuk mund të jetë Perëndi. Dhe fragmenti na e bën të qartë se Jezusi kurrsesi nuk mund të jetë Zot pasi që pas përmbushjes së misionit të Krishtit, Perëndia-Ati do të jetë i vetmi Zot.



Bibla, edhe pse me shtesa e ndryshime të shumta (lexo këtu në është Bibla Fjalë e Perëndisë), e tregon qartë se Jezusi ishte një njeri i aprovuar nga Perëndia për një mision të caktuar tek populli i tij, tek kopeja e humbur e Izraelit. Nga fillimi deri në fund Ungjijt e tregojnë qartë natyrën njerëzore të Jezu Krishtit e cila është krejt ndryshe nga natyra Hyjnore e Atit-Zotit. Çështja e identitetit të Jezu Krishtit është keqkuptuar  nga mosnjohja e planit të tërësishëm që Perëndia kishte pas Jezusit, pra me mosnjohjen e thirrjes që shpalli Ai përmes të Dërguarit të Fundit i cili do të vinte pasi që Jezusi të shkonte, si dhe që është më kryesorja ky kuptim i gabuar për Krishtin si Zot rrjedh nga mosnjohja e vetë Biblës dhe historisë së saj e në shumë raste janë edhe paragjykimet ato që e errësojnë rrugën drejt të së vërtetës.



Kush është Zoti?



Për të kthjelltësuar të vërtetën e natyrës së Krishtit ne së pari duhet të dijmë kush është Zoti, që do të thotë të njohim natyrën e Tij respektivisht atributet që atë e bëjnë të quhet Zot.

Duke lexuar Biblën, veqanërisht Besëlidhjen e Vjetër ne hasim në përshkrimine e shumë cilësive të Perëndisë. Zoti aty shfaqet si El-Shadai (hebraisht i Gjithpushtetshmi), El-Olam (I Përjetshmi), i Gjithëdijshmi, i Vetmi etj. Nëse për dikë duam të dimë në është Perëndi apo jo atëherë ai duhet ti përmbajë këto cilësi  ose në të kundërtën ai nuk mund të jetë Zot. Pse të mos ia nënshtrojmë një testi të tillë edhe vetë Jezusin.



Le të fillojmë me Ungjillin sipas Markut kapitulli 12 vargjet prej 28 deri 35 ku  një nga skribët e kishte pyetur Jezusin cili është i pari i urdhërimeve. Jezusi përgjegjet: “Urdhërimi i pare i të gjithëve është  :ngerdheshje: ëgjo o Izrael: Zoti, Perëndia ynë është i vetmi Zot” (Marku 12:29). Këtu shohim se Jezusi qartë e tregon se ka vetëm Një Perëndi të Vërtetë si për të ashtu edhe për të gjithë njerëzit e tjerë. Vetë fjalët Zoti-Perëndia ynë tregojnë se Ai - Zoti i Vetëm nuk është Jezusi. Veni re me kujdes fjalët Zoti-Perëndia ynë. Po qe se do të thuhej Zoti juaj është një Zot i vetëm, do të mund të arsyetohej supozimi se Jezusi ka folur për Zotin si një trinitet duke përfshirë edhe veten dhe Frymën e Shenjtë. Mirëpo Jezusi flet për Zotin në vetën e tretë dhe nuk përmend as veten as Frymën e Shenjtë.

Edhe më qartë e shohim të njëjtën gjë tek Ungjilli sipas Gjonit 17:3 “Dhe kjo është jeta e përjetshme, të të njohin ty, të vetmin Perëndi të vërtetë, dhe Jezu Krishtin që ti ke dërguar”. Mrekulli.  Jezusi këtu i drejtohet Atit. Dhe nëse Jezusi thotë se Ati është Një i Vetmi Zot i Vërtetë atëherë është për tu çuditur se si mund të kemi edhe më tej ndonjë dyshim qoftë edhe më të voglin se Jezusi apo Shpirti i Shenjtë janë Perëndi. Nga ky varg ne shohim se Jezusi e bën një dallim krejtësisht të qartë midis Atit, Zotit të vetëm dhe Jezusit – atij që Ati e dërgoi në botë. Një mesazh të ngjashëm e gjejmë edhe tek Timoteu 2:5 “Në fakt një është Perëndia dhe një i vetëm është ndërmjetësi midis Perëndisë dhe njerëzve: Krishti Jezus njeri”. Krishti Jezus njeri. Vargu nuk do koment. Ne nuk jemi duke diskutuar këtu tani për dogmën e ndërmjetësimit (shpresojmë ta adresojmë këtë në një të ardhme) por ajo që na intereson këtu është dallimi mes një Perëndie të vetëm dhe njeriut Jezu Krisht.


I Plotfuqishmi – I Gjithëpushtetshmi – El Shadai



Siç e kemi thënë më herët një ndër cilësitë e Perëndisë është Fuqia apo Pushteti. Vetëm në librin e Jobit Perëndia është cilësuar si i Plotfuqishëm ( pra qi që ka pushtetim dhe që mund të bëjë çdo gjë) jo më pak se 31 herë.

Zanafilla 17:1 “Unë jam Perëndia i plotfuqishëm”

Dalja 6:2-3 “Unë jam Zoti,dhe i jam shfaqur Abrahamit, Isakut dhe Jakobit, si Perëndi i plotfuqishëm…”

Por a është Jezusi i plotfuqishëm? Tek Ungjilli sipas Gjonit 5:30 Jezusi thotë “Unë s`mund të bëj asgjë nga vetja ime…”

Si mund të jetë Jezusi Zot atëherë nëse ai nuk mund të bëjë asgjë nga vetvetja por e bën vetëm atë që ia mundëson Ati. Vargje të tjera e mbështesin këtë.

 Gjoni 5:19 “Atëherë Jezusi u përgjgj dhe u tha atyre: ``Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë po ju them se Biri nuk mund të bëjë asgjë prej vetvetes, përveç asaj që sheh se bën Ati; gjërat në fakt që bën Ati, i bën po ashtu dhe Biri”.

Mateu 11:27 “Çdo gjë më është dhënë në dorë nga Ati im…”

Marku 10:39-40 “Dhe Jezusi u tha atyre: … nuk më takon mua të vë dikë të ulet në të djathtën time ose në të majtën time, por është për ata për të cilët është përgatitur”

Gjoni 3:35 ” Ati e do Birin dhe i ka dhënë në dorë çdo gjë.”

Gjoni  14 28-31 “Ju keni dëgjuar që ju thashë: "Unë po shkoj dhe do të kthehem te ju". Po të më donit, do të gëzoheshit sepse unë thashë: "Po shkoj tek Ati"; sepse Ati është më i madh se unë. …por kjo ndodh që bota ta njohë se unë e dua Atin dhe se bëj ashtu siç Ati më ka urdhëruar”

Gjoni 8:31. “Atëherë Jezusi u tha atyre: ``Kur ta keni lartuar Birin e njeriut, atëherë do të njihni se unë jam, dhe se nuk bëj asgjë prej vetvetes, por i them këto gjëra ashtu si Ati më ka mësuar”

Vargjet e fundit janë ndër deklarimet më eksplicite të Jezusit që e mohojnë hyjnyeshmërinë e tij pasi që qartë e definojnë pozitën e Jezusit si i nënshtruar Perëndisë e jo si vetë Zoti. Jezusi e tha të vërtetën që e dëgjoi prej Zotit. Po të ishte Zot, Krishti nuk do të kishte nevojë të thoshte të vërteta të dëgjuara nga Zoti por do të thoshte po ua them të vërtetën time, të Jezusit, të Zotit tuaj. Por një gjë e tillë nuk gjendet.

Dikush mund të thotë tash se Jezusi nuk e kishte këtë fuqi dhe cilësitë tjera të përmendura  gjatë këtij shkrimi vetëm sa ishte në Tokë. Por Bibla qartë e mohon këtë. E para, Bibla thotë se Jezusi është i njëjti si dje sot dhe neser, nuk ndërron. Hebrenjëve 13:6 “Krishti është i njëjtë dje, sot e përjetë” Dhe për më tepër në Dhjatën e Vjetër tek libri i Malakit lexojmë për Zotin: Malakia 3:6 “Unë jam Zoti, nuk ndryshoj”

Pra Zoti nuk mund të ndryshojë: sot të jetë i plotfuqishëm dhe i gjithëdijshëm e nesër të mos jetë dhe prapë në të ardhmen të jetë. Edhe Jezusi është i njëjtë. Nuk është i ndryshëm Jezusi i Tokës me Jezusin e Qiellit. Këtë nuk e themi ne, e thotë Bibla. Mesia ishte nën Perëndinë dhe gjithmonë do të jetë ashtu 1 Korintit 11:3 “…Mesia është nën Perëndinë…”


I Gjithëdijshmi



Një veti tjetër e Perëndisë është se Ai është i  Gjithëdijshëm; e di të kaluarën, të tashmen dhe të ardhmen. E di mendjen e njeriut, e di të zbuluarën dhe të fshehtën.

Mateu 6:8 “Mos u bëni, pra, si ata, sepse Ati juaj i di gjërat për të cilat keni nevojë, para se ju t`i kërkoni.”

Por a është Jezusi i tillë:

Marku 13:32 “Sa për atë ditë dhe atë orë, askush nuk e di, as engjëjt në qiell, as Biri, por vetëm Ati”

Mateu 24:36 “Tani sa për atë ditë dhe për atë orë, askush s`e di, as engjëjt e qieive, por vetëm Ati im”

Mark 11:11-14 “Kështu hyri Jezusi në Jeruzalem dhe në tempull; …. Të nesërmen, kur dolën nga Betania, ai kishte uri. Dhe, duke parë nga larg një fik që kishte gjethe, shkoi për të parë në se mund të gjente diçka atje; por, kur iu afrua, s`gjeti asgjë përveç gjetheve, sepse nuk ishte koha e fiqve. Atëherë Jezusi, duke iu drejtuar fikut, tha: ``Askush mos ngrëntë kurrë fryt prej teje përjetë``. Dhe dishepujt e tij e dëgjuan.”

Si mund të jetë Jezusi Zot nëse ai nuk e di fundin e Botës të cilën gjoja vetë e paska krijuar. Njëkohësisht këto vargje biblike e mohojnë hyjnyeshmërinë edhe të Shpirtit të Shenjtë siç  e pohojnë të krishterët. Këtu është përmendur qartë se vetëm Ati e di fundin e Botës (ditën dhe orën)  që do të thotë se përjashtohet edhe Shpirti i Shenjtë. Nuk duhet të kalohet shkarazi nëpër këto vargje dhe t’ia bëjmë vetes qejfin me fragmente agnostike siç është Gjoni 1:1. Nuk ka si të thuhet më qartë se sa është thenë në këto vargje të Biblës.

Kjo është një e keqe paragjykuese që shpesh shumë njerëz e bëjnë duke e lexuar Biblën. Në vend që të marin mësimin e Biblës pa paragjykime ata kanë në kokat e tyre doktrina të fiksuara nga tradita dhe mandej mundohen ti vërtetojnë këto nëpërmes vargjeve të dykuptimta, të dyshimta dhe jobindëse. Prandaj ata kalojnë pa vëmendje në pjesët si ato të përmendura më lartë sikur edhe në fragmentin e mëposhtëm i cili është një dokumetim i padyshimtë dhe definitiv se vetëm Ati është Zot dhe askush tjetër.


Shtëpia – Tempulli i adhurimit të Atit



Gjithandej Biblës Jezusi i këshillon njerëzit të cilëve iu ishte dërguar që ti luten Atit dhe jo Jezusit apo Shpirti të Shenjtë.

Mateu 6:6 “Por ti, kur lutesh, futu në dhomëzën tënde, mbylle derën dhe lutju Atit tënd në fshehtësi; dhe Ati yt, që shikon në fshehtësi, do të ta shpërblejë publikisht”

Ungjilli sipas Gjonit e tregon ngjarjen kur Jezusi – Princi i Paqes i dëboi tregtarët nga Tempulli me kamxhik. Me këtë rast Jezusi e thotë një gjë të cilën nuk e marrin në konsideratë të krishterët asnjëherë:

Gjoni 2:16 “…dhe shitësve të pëllumbave (Jezusi) u tha: ``Hiqni këto gjëra që këtej; mos e bëni shtëpinë e Atit tim shtëpi tregtie!``

Vërej fjalët shtëpinë e Atit. Si mund të thuhet më qartë se Tempulli është vend ku adhurohet Ati dhe jo Jezusi apo Shpirti i Shenjtë. Tempulli gjithmonë kishte qenë vend i adhurimit të Zotit-Atit. Asgjë nuk ndryshoi as me ardhjen e Jezusit. Ai vetëm sa e konfirmoi këtë gjë. Ata që vazhdojnë ta shohin Jezusin apo Shpirtin e Shenjtë si pjesë të Perëndisë duhet ta pyesin veten se përse Jezusi nuk e quan tempullin shtëpi e trinisë – shtëpi e Atit, Birit dhe Frymës së Shenjtë,  por vetëm shtëpi e Atit..


Askush nuk e ka parë Zotin



1 e Gjonit 4:10 tregon se kurrë ”Askush s`e ka parë ndonjëherë Perëndinë…”.  Gjoni 1:18 “Askush s`e pa Perëndinë kurrë”. Jezusi pra nuk mund të jetë ky Perëndi që e adhuronin Hebrenjtë pasi që Jezusin e kishin pare me qindra njerëz. Ata e kishin pare Jezusin duke ngrënë, duke fjetur, duke predikuar mësimet e Atit etj.


Perëndia nuk mund të tundohet



Një veti tjetër e Perëndisë ashtu siç përshkruhet në Bibël është se Ai nuk mund të tundohet. Jakobi 1:11 “Askush kur tundohet të mos thotë: ``Jam tunduar nga Perëndia``, sepse Perëndia nuk mund të tundohet nga e keqja, dhe ai vet nuk tundon asnjeri”

Mateu 4: 1-10 është një argument tjetër.

“ Atëherë Fryma e çoi Jezusin në shkretëtirë, që djalli ta tundonte. Dhe, mbasi agjëroi dyzet ditë e dyzet net, në fund e mori uria. Atëherë tunduesi, pasi iu afrua, i tha: ``Në qoftë se je Biri i Perëndisë, thuaj që këta gurë të bëhen bukë``. Por ai, duke iu përgjigjur, tha: ``është shkruar: "Njeriu nuk rron vetëm me bukë, por me çdo fjalë që del nga goja e Perëndisë"``. Atëherë djalli e çoi në qytetin e shenjtë dhe e vendosi në majë të tempullit dhe i tha: ``Nëse je Biri i Perëndisë, hidhu poshtë, sepse është shkruar: "Ai do t`u japë urdhër engjëjve të tij për ty; edhe ata do të mbajnë mbi duart e tyre që të mos ndeshësh me këmbën tënde ndonjë gur"``. Jezusi i tha: ``është shkruar gjithashtu: "Mos e tundo Zotin, Perëndinë tënd"``. Djalli e çoi sërish mbi një mal shumë të lartë dhe i tregoi të gjitha mbretëritë e botës dhe lavdinë e tyre, dhe i tha: ``Unë do të t`i jap të gjitha këto, nëse ti bie përmbys para meje dhe më adhuron``. Atëherë Jezusi i tha: ``Shporru, Satan, sepse është shkruar: "Adhuro Zotin, Perëndinë tënde, dhe shërbeji vetëm atij"``.



Nga ky pasazh biblik kuptojmë shumëçka. E para Jezusi u tundua prandaj ai nuk mund të jetë Zot sepse Jakobi 1:11 e kishte thënë qartë se Perëndia nuk mund të tundohet. Bile për më tepër edhe Jezusi në këtë fragment të përmendur tek Mateu e tregon “Mos e tundo Zotin, Perëndinë tend” sepse ai e dinte se Zoti nuk tundohet. Jezusi ia tregon Satanait të Vërtetën e Madhe në të cilën ai besonte dhe tek e cila i thërriste njerëzit. "Adhuro Zotin, Perëndinë tënde, dhe shërbeji vetëm atij". Rrethanat në të cilat Jezusi e tha këtë gjë janë të tilla që dëshmojnë se Jezusi ishte si çdo njeri tjetër që i bindej dhe e adhuronte Zotin dhe që dëshëronte ti shërbente vetëm atij. Ai e tha këtë si reagim ndaj Shejtanit i cili kërkonte nga Jezusi që ta adhuronte.



Jezusi lutej



Njëkohësisht Jezusi nuk mund të jetë Zot pasi që ai i lutej Zotit. Nuk mund ta paramendojmë një Zot që i lutet dikuj. Zoti është i gjithëfuqishëm dhe nuk ka nevojë që ti lutet dikuj. Është  e kuptueshme nga citatet e mëposhtme se Jezusi ishte vetëm një njeri që i lutej Zotit dhe assesi Zoti vetë:

Luka 3:21 “Tani, si u pagëzua gjithë populli, edhe Jezusi u pagëzua; dhe ndërsa po lutej, qielli u hap”

Luka 9:18 “Dhe ndodhi që, ndërsa Jezusi po lutej në vetmi…”

Luka 22:41-42 “Dhe u largua prej tyre, aq sa mund të hidhet një gur, dhe ra në gjunj dhe lutej, duke thënë: ``O Atë, po të duash, largoje këtë kupë nga unë! Megjithatë mos u bëftë vullneti im, por yti``.

Jezusi iu lut Atit për ndihmë. Ai gjithashtu bëri dallimin e dy vullneteve: 1.Vullneti i Atit dhe 2. Vullneti i tij.



Një fakt tjetër ësthë se përderisa Zoti nuk mund të flejë siç thuhet tek Psalmi 121:4 “Ja, ai (Zoti) që mbron Izraelin nuk dremit dhe nuk fle”, është mirë e njohur nga Ungjijtë se Jezusi kisht fjetur. Luka 8:23 “atë e zuri gjumi”

Vargjet janë të shumta në Bibël të cilat e dëshmojnë se Jezusi është një njeri dhe jo Zot. Dikush e quajti atë Mësues i mirë dhe Jezusi iu kundërvë menjëherë me fjalët: Dhe Jezusi i tha: ``Përse më quan i mirë? Askush nuk është i mirë, përveç një të vetmi, domethënë Perëndisë. (Ungjilli sipas Markut 10:18).

Ndërsa të krishterët sot jo vetëm që e quajnë të mire por edhe qka është më e keqja dhe absurdi më i madh në lutjet e tyre shumë më shpesh e dëgjon emrin JEZUS se sa emrin e Atit. Shko në cilën kishë të krishtere sod dhe bëje një matematikë të thjeshtë. Sa here i është bërë thirrje Jezusit e sa here Atit, sa here është kërkuar shëlbim nga Perëndia e sa here nga Jezusi, sa here është madhëruar Ati e sa here Jezusi. Do të keni një rezultat dëshpërues. Si do të reagonte Jezusi në këtë. Përse nuk e mendojmë këtë të gjithë. Do ta përmbyllim këtë shkrim një citat marrë nga A List of False Reading of the Scripture nga Theophilus Lindsey (1723 – 1808). Lindsey i pyet ata  të cilët e adhurojnë Jezusin se si do të ishte reaksioni i tyre nëse Jezusi do të iu paraqitej atyre dhe do t’ua bënte pyetjet vijuese:



Përse i adresoni devocionet e juaja tek une? A u kam udhëzuar ndonjëherë që ta bëni këtë, ose a e kam propozuar veten si objekt të adhurimit religjioz?

A nuk e kam vënë veten time vazhdimisht dhe deri në fundin e fundit si një shembull për t’iu lutur Atit, Atit tim dhe Atit tuaj, Zotit tim dhe Zotit tuaj? (Gjoni 20:17)

Kur apostujt e mi kërkuan nga unë që ti mësoj se si të luten (Luka 11:1-2) a i mësova unë ata që të më luten mua ose ndonjë personi tjetër përveq Atit?

A e quajta ndonjëherë veten time Zot, apo a ju thashë se Unë isha Krijuesi i Botës dhe se unë duhet të adhurohesha?



Si do të ishte përgjegjja jote nëse këto pyetje do të bëheshin ty?

Marre nga :  http://www.islamidhekrishterimi.com/hyjniaejezusit.htm

----------


## LIMANN

NIETSCHE, Wilhelm



Biografia dhe veprat e Nietzsches

Friedrich Wilhem Nietzsche është një nga filozofët më të mëdhenj gjerman të shek. të 19. Ai ka qenë një kritik i bindur i Krishtërimit, idealist gjerman i Feminizmit dhe modernizmit në përgjithësi. Ai konsiderohet si një mjeshtër i vërtetë i aforizmave filozofike të krijuara në formë eksperimentale. Për këtë arsye, ai është urryer, adhuruar, keq-interpretuar dhe ndoshta mbetet edhe sot e kësaj dite filozofi më i vështirë për tu kuptuar.


Nietzsche ka lindur me 15 tetor te vitit 1844 ne Ryken te Lajpcigut, ne Saksoni. Ai u rrit ne gjirin e nje familjeje protestante, ndersa i ati ishte prift. Ky i fundit vdiq kur Friedrich ishte vetem 4 vjec, pasi vuante nga nje semundje mendore. Se bashku me te emen dhe motren, Elizabeth, ai u transferua ne Naumburg ku do te jetonte per tete vite me radhe. Friedrich ishte nje adoleshent teper kurioz, nje nxenes i shkelqyer dhe ne momentin e perballjes me besimin fetar, nisi te anonte nga ateizmi. Ai studioi filozofine ne Universitetin e Lajpcigut ku do te hasej me veprat e Shopenhaurit, te cilat do te perbenin dhe pikenisjen e frymezimit te tij filozofik.

Ne vitin 1865, ne moshen 24 vjecare Nietzsche emerohet profesor ne Universitetin e Baselit dhe perfiton nënshtetesi zviceriane. Nje vit me pare, kishte njohur kompozitorin Richard Wagner, me te cilin do te kishte nje miqesi te gjate, por kjo nuk e ndaloi ta kritikonte si perfaqesues te kultures me dekadente ne bote, asaj gjermane. Ne kete periudhe studion filozofine antike greke, ne veçanti veprat e filozofeve para-sokrate, Heraklitit dhe Empedokles.

Ne vitin 1870 Nietzsche sherbeu si asitent mjekesor ne Luften Franko-Pruse dhe ishte deshmitar i traumave dhe mjerimit njerezor, per me teper u sëmur nga dizinteria dhe difteria, pasojat e se cilave do ti vuante gjate gjithe jetes. Pas rikthimit ne Bazel, ne vend qe te pushonte nisi te shkruante pambarimisht, duke shtyre fuqine e tij mendore ne limit. Ne 1872 publikoi vepren e tij te pare te famshme Lindja e tragjedise.

Ne vitin 1879 braktis mesimdhenien per shkak te problemeve shendetesore dhe ne dekaden ne vazhdim e kaloi kohen ne Venecia, Torino dhe Nisa.

Tre vite me pas, bie ne dashuri me Lou fon Salome, por kjo e fundit refuzoi kerkesen e tij per martese. Po ne 1882 Nietzsche nis te shkruaje kryevepren e tij Keshtu foli Zarathustra( Also spracht Zarathustra ), e cila publikohet tre vite me vone.

Ne 1888 transferohet ne Torino, ku dhe do te perfundoje veprat Perendimi I idhujve dhe Ecce Homo  Si behet njeriu ai qe eshte.

Filozofia e Nietzsches nis me trajtimin e filozofise dhe artit te Greqise Antike, ne disfavor te klasicizmit, te cilin e veshtronte si nje afirmim te vizionit te arsyeshem dhe si per pasoje perfaqesues te dekadences. Ne vecanti tragjedia greke eshte interpretuar si nje shprehi e impulsit jetesor, apo sic shprehet Nietzsche i momentit dionisiak. Nice kritikon ashper vlerat morale te shoqerise dhe altruizmi te cilat ne fakt mohojne vete jeten. Sipas tij njeriu duhet te perjetoje edhe dhimbjen pasi çfaredo nuk te vret, te ben me te fuqishem. Koncepti i njohur i Nices  vullneti per fuqi luan nje rol kryesor ne filozofine e tij, duke u shprehur se eshte esenca e ekzistences njerezore, sikur ti thuash jetes po!, pra afirmimi i saj. Nietzsche mendonte se lideret fetare perdorin besimin dhe moralin per te skllaveruar njerezimin. Sipas tij, koncepti fuqia e vullnetit lejon tejkalimin e njeriut jo eliminimin e tij, pra braktisjen e idhujve dekadente dhe shpreses per nje jete ne boten e pertejme dhe pranimin e jetes ashtu siç eshte ajo. Pra ndyshe nga keqinterpretimet e filozofise se tij, mbinjeriu nichean nuk eshte nje njeri i gjithefuqishem, por nje qenie qe duhet te evoluoje lirshem per te tejkaluar vetveten ( "..njeriu eshte nje ure dhe jo nje qellim."  kjo eshte edhe parabola e Zarathustres. Pikerisht ketu nis komploti nazist, i cili perdori me tjeter kuptim filozofine e Nietzsches. Shkrimet e tij persa i perket fuqise, dobesise, feminizmit dhe fese u bene aksioma te nazizmit ne perhapjen e doktrines se tyre totalitare, nderkohe qe vete Nietzsche ishte kunder anti-semitizmit dhe denimit me vdekje.

Nje nga theniet me te famshme ne histori, Zoti ka vdekur, eshte thene pikerisht nga Nietzsche, por kuptimi nuk eshte aspak ai i supozuar, Nietzsche flet per kontemporanet e tij, ipokrizia e se cileve le te kuptohet se ata ne fakt jetojne sikur Zoti te kishte vdekur, sipas Nietzsche..ka ekzistuar vetem nje i krishtere i vertete, dhe Ai vdiq mbi Kryq.

Me 3 janar te vitit 1889, teksa ndodhej ne Sheshin Karlo Alberto, ne Torino, Nietzsche peson krizen e pare nervore duke shfaqur mendime delirante duke u vete-quajtur Krishti apo Dionisi, perendia greke e defrimit. Semundja e papritur e tij eshte debat me vete, disa mendojne se e ka trasheguar nga babai i tij, ndersa ndikimi ose jo i semundjes ne krijimtarine filozofike ndahet ne opinione te ndryshme.

Fridrich Nietsche kaloi dy vitet e fundit te jetes se tij ne erresire mendore dhe u perkujdes nga motra e tij Elizabeta. Filozofi I madh u nda nga jeta me 25 gusht te vitit 1900, ne Weimar.

Trashigimia e Nietzsches

Filozofia e Nietzsches ka ndikuar ne kulturen dhe disa nga mjeshtrit e shekullit te 20, perfshi Thomas Man, Andre Gide, Herman Hesse, Zigmund Freud, Martin Heidegger apo Emil Cioran. Fatkeqesisht rreth viteve 20 filozofia e tij u intyerpretua ne menyre barbare nga nazizmi gjerman dhe fashizmi italian, dhe per me teper te ndihmuar nga e motra e cila fallsifikoi disa nga tekstet. Tragjedia e vertete nicheane qendron ne faktin se keto intrepretime te gabuara vazhdojne te ekzistojne edhe sot e kesaj dite.

Krijimtaria letrare e Nietzsches

Shkrime dhe filozofi
Aus meinem Leben, 1858
Über Musik, 1858
Napoleon III als Praesident, 1862
Fatum und Geschichte, 1862
Willensfreiheit und Fatum, 1862
Kann der Neidische je wahrhaft glücklich sein?, 1863
Über Stimmungen, 1864
Mein Leben, 1864
Homer und die klassische Philologie, 1868
Über die Zukunft unserer Bildungsanstalten
Fünf Vorreden zu fünf ungeschriebenen Büchern, 1872 perbere nga:
. Über das Pathos der Wahrheit (Mbi patorsin e se vertetes)
. Gedanken über die Zukunft unserer Bildungsanstalten (Mendime mbi te ardhmen e Institucioneve tona arsimore )
. Der griechische Staat (Shteti grek)
. Das Verhältnis der Schopenhauerischen Philosophie zu einer deutschen Cultur (Marredhenia midis filozofise Schopenhaueriane dhe kultures gjermane)
. Homer's Wettkampf (Kundeshtimi i Homerit)
Die Geburt der Tragödie, 1872 ( Lindja e tragjedise)
Über Wahrheit und Lüge im aussermoralischen Sinn, 1873 (Mbi te verteten dhe fallsitetin ne nje kuptim me moralizues)
Die Philosophie im tragischen Zeitalter der Griechen (Filozofia ne eren tragjike te grekeve)
Unzeitgemässe Betrachtungen (Meditimet perfundimtare) perbere nga:
. David Strauss: der Bekenner und der Schriftsteller, 1873 (David Strauss: Rrefyesi dhe shkrimtari )
. Vom Nutzen und Nachtheil der Historie für das Leben, 1874 (Mbi perdorimin dhe abuzimin e Historise per Jeten )
. Schopenhauer als Erzieher, 1874 (Schopenhauer si edukues)
. Richard Wagner in Bayreuth, 1876
Menschliches, Allzumenschliches, 1878 ( Njerezor, teper njerezor)
Vermischte Meinungen und Sprüche, 1879 (Opinione te perzjera dhe aksioma
Der Wanderer und sein Schatten, 1879 (Udhetari dhe hija e tij)
Morgenröte, 1881 (Agimi)
Die fröhliche Wissenschaft, 1882, 1887
Also sprach Zarathustra, 1883-5 ( Keshtu foli Zarathustra)
Jenseits von Gut und Böse, 1886 (Pertej se mires dhe se keqes)
Zur Genealogie der Moral, 1887 (Mbi gjenealogjine e moralit)
Der Fall Wagner, 1888 (Çeshtja Wagner)
Götzen-Dämmerung, 1888 (Perendimi i idhujve)
Der Antichrist, 1888 (Antikrishti)
Ecce Homo, 1888 (Ecce Homo. Si behet njeriu ai qe eshte)
Nietzsche contra Wagner, 1888 (Nietzsche kunder Wagner)
Der Wille zur Macht, publikuar filimisht ne vitin 1901 ( Vullneti per fuqi, nje koleksion I pezgjedhur shenimesh, publikuar pas vdekjes se autorit)
Filologji
De fontibus Laertii Diogenii
Über die alten hexametrischen Nomen
Über die Apophthegmata und ihre Sammler
Über die literarhistorischen Quellen des Suidas
Über die Quellen der Lexikographen
Poezi·
Idyllen aus Messina
Dionysos-Dithyramben, shkruar 1888, publikuar 1892

BK


por megjithate aj per mua esht nje ateist,dhe un nuk me cmoj as sa nje "qen" edhe nje po ua them se un studioj filozofi por njerzit me te kqinj qe i njeh njerzimi jan ateistet!!!!!!!!

----------


## DEN_Bossi

Njutoni tha: "Zoti është i përjetë dhe i pafund, i gjithëfuqishëm dhe i gjithëditur....Ai ekziston përgjithmonë dhe është kudo i pranishëm....[Sër Izak Njuton, "Principet Matematike të Filozofisë Natyrore"]

Pse??? Mendoni se krahasohet Nice me Njutonin????

----------


## kurkushi

> Njutoni tha: "Zoti është i përjetë dhe i pafund, i gjithëfuqishëm dhe i gjithëditur....Ai ekziston përgjithmonë dhe është kudo i pranishëm....[Sër Izak Njuton, "Principet Matematike të Filozofisë Natyrore"]
> 
> Pse??? Mendoni se krahasohet Nice me Njutonin????


MIre eshte qe secili tregon diçka ne Forum,por s`eshte mire aspak kur tregojne gjerat e huaja e jo ato autentike!
Nese Njutoni ka thene keshtu apo ashtu,ç`rendesi ka kjo qe te na e hudhesh kete thenje te tij perpara ti!Nese Njutoni ishte nje Fizikant,ai s`ishte njekohesisht dhe nje filozof qe ka me se shumti mundesi ti spjegoje gjerat ne jeten tone.Me duket krejte e palogjikshme dhe turperuese te sillen ketu emra te shkencetareve te tjere qe ne jeten e tyre s`jane marre fare me filozofi qe te perdoren si perforcim i thenjeve te paverteta ne pyetjet filozofike!

----------

